

Ask HN: What are the differences between a $485 and a $40.000 eye tracker? - wusatiuk

I am fairly new to eye-tracking and wonder if I should get my own equipment after some studies at the university. The main questions for me is: What are the main differences between a $485 (e.g. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gazept.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;)and a $40.000 solution (e.g. tobii X2 - tobii.com)?
======
wusatiuk
Links:

[1] [http://gazept.com/products/](http://gazept.com/products/)

[2] [http://www.tobii.com/en/eye-tracking-
research/global/product...](http://www.tobii.com/en/eye-tracking-
research/global/products/hardware/tobii-x2-60-eye-tracker/)

